# Uskka



## RichK (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the USKKA (United States Kenpo Karate Association)?


----------



## Sam (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm sure someone does.

I am not an american kenpo student, however a quick google search turned up their website.

http://www.uskka.com/

there is a lot of information there. Prehaps after browsing the site you'll have more specific questions. Yours was quite broad.


----------



## RichK (Jun 25, 2006)

Not broad at all. I also ran across their website. Some of the Kenpo related things in there seemed off, this is why I asked. There is not a mention of them through a search on MT. The question pertains to the association in general.


----------



## Carol (Jun 25, 2006)

Good Grief!!!!

Why oh why did I not see this coming.

They teach Kenpo
Award Rank
and Stripe Test
...over the freaking internet.  $20/month  

Click here to download your black belt.


----------



## RichK (Jun 26, 2006)

Carol before you bang your head please investigate a little more. Just as I am now, I am looking at them as an overall association, not a belt mill. Mr Snelson is listed on the Family Tree but some of the things mentioned don't sit right. This was not a thread intended on a bash but seeking information from those who may have insight. The tiger may leap at a cricket on the mantrap and get caught but the dragon observes his prey and then swoops down for the grab.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 26, 2006)

RichK said:
			
		

> The tiger may leap at a cricket on the mantrap and get caught but the dragon observes his prey and then swoops down for the grab.



So what do you intend to grab?  (In other words, what have you found, or at least, what were you considering?)

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Jun 26, 2006)

Crickets aren't my thing, really.  I prefer sushi, or maybe a good steak even though I can never finish the darn thing.  

Looking forward to hearing what you come up with.  If I'm wrong, and I hope to Dios that I am, I'll gladly welcome and appreciate any correction.


----------



## RichK (Jun 27, 2006)

The Associations that I can come up with off the top of my head that I know about are: IKKO, AKKS, WKKA, LTKKA, IKKA, AKF, IKCA, AKKA, UKF, AKKI, CKF, BKF. Anyway I ran across USKKA while searching around. Don't ask how I have the CRS syndrome. I do belong to one of the above but am not really happy with the ideas that are coming about. So I have been doing some ivestigating of other options. I was brought up on the 24-tech system and not sure if I want to let that go. In a way I do like the 16-tech as it does not overwhelm a student with so much. But then again if I could go all the way through than so can anyone else. Have I emailed them with any specific questions? No, I wanted to run it by here first if anyone knows anything about them as their answers are going to be biased just as their website is. IKCA teaches and ranks over the internet also but I have heard good things about them. I know they have come a long way with it since 1991. Ceicei, what org are you under and do you like it? Email me if you do not want to make it public. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 27, 2006)

RichK said:
			
		

> Ceicei, what org are you under and do you like it? Email me if you do not want to make it public.


 My school is independent, so we don't belong to an organization.  <shrug>  I don't know if that is any better.  It does minimize messing around with politics.

- Ceicei


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

The nice thing about being independent... you can bring anyone you want in to the school for seminars and attend any seminars you want without fear of upseting someone or the organization.  In the end you will most likely learn more by going to mulitple sources.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 27, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> The nice thing about being independent... you can bring anyone you want in to the school for seminars and attend any seminars you want without fear of upseting someone or the organization. In the end you will most likely learn more by going to mulitple sources.



I agree with you.

- Ceicei


----------



## RichK (Jun 27, 2006)

Ceicei & HKphooey, thank you for the dialog between you two. That is what I wanted to hear about besides the voices in my head. Like I said this was not opened as a bash, it was another organization I ran across that I was not aware of. Some organizations are real strict and keep you on a tight string. Others borderline on the independent thing. I will more than likely still maintain the membership I personally have but teach independently and not require anyone to join any organization. That is how I started AK 13 years ago and my MA begining 26 years ago. So Ceicei I guess I grabbed something that has always been in the back of my mind.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 17, 2009)

No, sorry I have not heard anything about the USKKA.  Although, I am pretty sure it is like the WKKA (World Kenpo Karate Association) in that the organization travels to different states throughout the U.S. putting on seminars and tournaments.  I think I might know people who are members of the USKKA, but I myself am not.


----------

